# Carelink For My Veo...



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just how do I get this damn thing fired up and ready for action?

Tom


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

hope it all goes well Tom you should be almost pumping when i get back !! i really hope it works out well for you.... you deserve it !!!


----------



## rothomps (Apr 2, 2010)

Tom,

you need to connect to the carelink web site

http://carelink.medtronicdiabetes.com

Once you have registered and logged in, you can select the download option to download all the info from your veo.

When you select the download, it will load a java applet onto your PC along with the necessary drivers to get the carelink usb device working. The whole process also includes registering your veo and setting up the connection. I did this myself for the first time last week and it was relatively simple.

One thing to note, the site only works for Windows Vista or lower ( no OSX or Windows 7).

good luck

Rob


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheers Rob,

Just done that. It's all ready to run. Shame I'm not going live on it at the moment. I've got to wait ten days for that. 

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 2, 2010)

Good news- I had a terrible problem as Ive got vista and it doesnt like that much. Spent ages on the phone to medtronic.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't like Vista! I'd much rather have XP on the laptop. That or Windows 7. It doesn't like Firefox though, that's what I use for my browser. I have been forced into using Internet Explorer. I dislike Microsoft stuff!

I've been wearing a set today. Got it linked to the pump and I've forgotten that it was there really! I'm loving it!


----------



## rothomps (Apr 2, 2010)

Tom,

if you like Windows 7, have you got Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate. If you do, you can download the XP compatibility (virtual pc with XP running). This works OK but you still have to use IE.

I am currently trying to run IE on my mac using the CrossOver libraries but have yet to get it to work (It's easter and I am playing with computers. Sad isnt it).

Rob


----------

